# Freeride in Bamberg ?!



## Possessed (8. August 2006)

Hey Leute ich werde wohl ab Oktober in Bamberg studieren, und wollte mich jetzt
schonmal informieren wie es dort in der Ecke mit Freeridestrecken ausschaut.
Ich mein Landschaftlich ist die Ecke ja echt klasse und n paar Hügel gibts auch  

Muss man weit von Bamberg weg oder gibts da quasi nen Hausberg  

Ich danke euch jetzt schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Titus (8. August 2006)

Hi possi!!  Mensch würzburg ist grad ma 30 min entfernt. Wir reden bei unserer nächsten ausfahrt mal über meine alte heimnat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Possessed (8. August 2006)

Sachma wie oft bist du denn in Wü, dann kömmer nämlich in HD und dort fahren! 
Die Idee ist doch klasse 
Und wir können dann immer Redbull Nürnberg sehen


----------



## cubey (30. Juli 2008)

Na den Thread gab es aber nicht lang....

Geht nichts in Bamberg richtung Freeride???


----------



## Danyel (31. Juli 2008)

Ich komme aus Gerolzhofen nähe Schweinfurt. Bin immer im Steigerwald unterwegs. Es gibt schon ein paar schöne Strecken und Trails in Bamberg und Umgebung. Das Problem ist halt nur immer, dass man nicht den Höhenunterschied hat, den man gerne hätte, d.h. der Spaß ist immer ziemlich schnell vorbei


----------



## Meiki (31. Juli 2008)

@cubey:doch gibts schon,aber sind nimmer so viele voll dabei leider bzw. teilen sich weng in abgeschottete grüppchen auf
ich aber bin gerne bei allem dabei


----------



## cubey (1. August 2008)

Hi Meiki,

ich bin mal mit dem Markus gefahren.... war im Juli 2005.... da hab ich noch in Schweinfurt gewohnt. Er hat mir geschrieben das er nicht mehr fährt wegen gesundheit und so. Echt schade....! 
Also ich wohne jetzt in Bamberg.... dentiere zu FR/DH.... hab aber nur ein AM-Bike. Mir fehlt einfach das Geld für was FR-taugliches.

Aber könnten uns ja trotzdem mal treffen. 
Kannst mir ja mal die Trails um Bamberg zeigen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Suspekt (2. August 2008)

hi hi
also ende des monats hab ich das big hit FSR III
in bamberg gibts schon ein paar sachen und bis ende des monats können wir gerne irgendwo in der gegend runterbügeln

hab noch ein epic comp aber das is für downhill leider nicht ausgelegt aber ich machs trotzdem so lang ich keine sprünge damit mach


----------



## cubey (3. August 2008)

Meld dich einfach 

Wann? Wo?


----------



## cubey (5. August 2008)

Hallo Ihr!!!

War gestern alleine unterwegs...... und hab mich fürchterlich verfahren:kotz:

Ist denn niemand bereit mit mir rumzuradeln und mir die Trails um Bamberg zu zeigen??? 

Hab Angst so alleine...

Bitte, bitte..... Meiki was ist mit dir???

Grüßli 
Alex


----------



## Meiki (5. August 2008)

ja klar kein ding,sorry war die letzten tage ned online hier

gehts bei dir auch unter der woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (6. August 2008)

Na freilich

Ausser Donnerstag und noch irgendeinen Tag im Moment.

Nächster möglicher Tag wäre Freitoch... the hole Day long... aber net zu früh

Greetz
Alex


----------



## Meiki (8. August 2008)

ah zu spät gelesen,einfach zu wenig online,wie wärs mit nächste woche mittwoch?


----------



## cubey (9. August 2008)

Joa... ich denke das haut hin.
Was... Wann... Wo... ???


----------



## Meiki (10. August 2008)

kommt drauf an wie mobil du bist,hätte gesagt Friesener Warte(bei Hirschaid),bissl hochschieben und runterheizen auf mittags?


----------



## cubey (10. August 2008)

Da war ich noch nie.


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. August 2008)

Fahr zur Euro und schau, ob du dort Zeitler und Kili siehst, die können dir alles zeigen, alternativ add mich mal im icq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (11. August 2008)

is paar kilometer von bamberg weg,aber gut zu finden,in bamberg selber gibts halt bloß einzelne sachen und wenn dann seh kurze strecken


----------



## cubey (12. August 2008)

Na bei dem Wetter wird es wohl nichts.


----------



## Meiki (12. August 2008)

wetter is doch saugeil 
fast optimal zum biken


----------



## cubey (13. August 2008)

Ja Wetter passt... hab aber leider keine zeit mehr heut.


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. August 2008)

Meiki, bist du am Wochenende in Tabarz oder gehst du mit den anderen nach Winterberg oder wollen wir nächste Woche mal zusammen an der Euro fahren?


----------



## Meiki (14. August 2008)

@cubey:samstag dann?

@basti:bin weder winteberg noch tabarz,also steht einem gemeinsamen Radfahren eigentlich nichts im Wege


----------



## cubey (15. August 2008)

Yo ich denke schon.... mal gucken. Am besten wäre so 14:00 Uhr... muss ausschlafen weil ich nachts arbeiten muss


----------



## coparni (15. August 2008)

Ich wäre auch mal an einer Freeride-Tour interessiert. Kann aber nur ein Enduro mit 150mm vorne und hinten bieten. Ihr müsstet also etwa Rücksicht auf die mit nem kürzeren nehmen.


----------



## Meiki (15. August 2008)

@cubey:kein ding,muss eh bis 12 erstmal arbeiten und dann kurz nochmal heim

@coparni:na dann schließ dich doch einfach an 

wisst ihr wo hirschaid ist oder gar Seigendorf?wenn ja würd ich vorschlagen 14uhr Treffpunkt entweder Pizzeria in Seigendorf oder Pendlerparkplatz in Hirschaid 
am besten ihr schreibt mir mal per PN eure handynummern zum koordinieren


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. August 2008)

coparni schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch mal an einer Freeride-Tour interessiert. Kann aber nur ein Enduro mit 150mm vorne und hinten bieten. Ihr müsstet also etwa Rücksicht auf die mit nem kürzeren nehmen.



Hi cop ich könnte ja auch mitfahren, hab aber nur ca 5mm Luftfedrung vorne wie hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coparni (15. August 2008)

Du machst dafür im Uphill das gut, was du im Downhill verlierst. 

Samstag bin ich leider ganztägig nicht da aber am Sonntag könnten wir von ein paar Felskanten springen.


----------



## coparni (24. August 2008)

Hallo ihr Bamberger Freerider,

ich habe hinter der alten Ziegelei in Gaustadt ein paar Sprunghügel, Steilabfahrten und Drops entdeckt. Wer ist denn da ab und zu?

Etwas tiefer drin habe ich eine Steilabfahrt entdeckt, die etwa 8 - 10m runter geht. Wer ist die schon gefahren? Die reizt mich ohne Ende aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ichs drauf habe. Brauche jemanden der mir zeigt, dass es geht!

vg
Sebastian


----------



## Suspekt (25. August 2008)

gaustadt bin ich öfter mal hinten drin aber den sprung mach ich noch net weil ich das bike noch nicht habe dazu....werd das mal wenn ichs hab mit dem specialized big hit 3 auschecken....


----------



## coparni (25. August 2008)

Welchen Sprung? Ich denke die meisten Sachen da hinten kann man mit dem Hardtail fahren. Hast mal Bock da hinten zu fahren?


----------



## Suspekt (25. August 2008)

ziemlich unten am waldwiesenrand
weis net ob der noch steht....is eher ein kleinerer drop 
aber mit meinem epic kann ich das nicht bringen das würde mir sonst den dämpfer zerreisen*G*
aber so können wir da sicherlich mal runter heizen

bin gerade eh auf dem trip doch länger zu sparen und mir dann das demo 7 II oder demo 8 II zu besorgen...mal sehen


----------



## coparni (25. August 2008)

Bin ich gestern gefahren. Der ist sehr sanft. Den kann man auch mit dem Hardtail locker fahren mit dem Epic sowieso.


----------



## Suspekt (29. August 2008)

hmm ok na dann ^^
aber ich werd mir wohl doch erst ein big hit fsr 3 zulegen um das erst mal runter zu ransen ^^ und bis dahin hab ich die kohle fürs demo 8 II


----------



## coparni (30. August 2008)

Darfst auch mal mein Poison Curare (150mm vo. u. hi.) dazu nehmen.  Hab allerdings Eggbeater-Pedale montiert.


----------



## coparni (31. August 2008)

Heut den Drop mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Federung wird fast nicht beansprucht. Also, wann gehts los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suspekt (1. September 2008)

Also unter der Woche siehts schlechts aus, weil ich da Spätschicht hab.
Aber am We könnte man mal was auschecken.


----------

